# Some advice please?



## AnimeChan (Feb 25, 2016)

I've been opening my birds cage some times during the evening when it's quiet and he comes out when he wishes, he doesn't go anywhere else expect by me on my bed and starts pecking my pillow playfully opening his wings and making chirping noises. He will fly on my laptop or on the end of my bed by my feet too and sit, bob his head and pace back and forth as if hes exploring. I'm not sure if I'm making progress since I was told not to force him out of his cage or corner him since he freaks out and bites/flies around in his cage crashing into things. He is happy to sit next to me and sing, where do I go from here? I am able to touch him if I put my hand in a fist and just tap his head a bit he puts his head down whenever i try to touch him after he pecks playfully like "Pet me" but sometimes he gets scared and bites so I'm not sure on what to do.


----------



## Paul C (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi, when my Julie puts her head down like that she wants a scratch on the back of the neck... against the run of the feathers...
cheers P.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I would say it's progress if he chooses to stay around you when he's out. I always found slowly trying to get mine to eat millet from my fingers/hand always helped them get used to me more.


----------



## kr90au (Aug 4, 2016)

Head bowing means he wants you to preen him, the pacing thing is him trying to get somewhere without flying (mine still hasn't connected the dots as to why he has wings), and it sounds like he is bonded to you but the pecking sounds more like a frustration thing given the birds jumpiness. He'll do it less and less as he becomes accustomed to new things.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*advice please?*

I sounds as if you are making good progress with him. You could try advancing your fist or finger more towards his feet to see if he will step up. You can also hold little pieces of treats like millet or small pieces of nut in your fingers and see if he will accept them from you. That helps a bird to associate good things with your hands. He sounds like a friendly little bird!


----------



## Netts (Nov 2, 2016)

My last cockatiel was very timid and I couldn't touch her but she loved cooked corn on the cob. I pretended to eat it myself which got her interested then I offered a piece to her and she eventually ate from my fingers. That was her bribery food! Good luck and just be patient.


----------

